# Article in Guardian Family



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/2009/sep/26/finding-biological-family-donor-register

With Olivia from the DCN along with donor conceived people, egg donor etc

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Does The Guardian link with DCN in some way? If I remember rightly it was The Guardian and DCN with the story about the single women in the past.

I've got my copy today - I'll have a read later. xx


----------



## olivia m (Jun 24, 2004)

Hi
DC Network and The Guardian do not have a link of any sort.  We were approached by the journalist (rather than the paper).  She had consulted us about a radio programme she had made about donor conceived siblings and came back to us for the article.
Olivia


----------

